# Correct red for early DRGW?



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm trying to do some research for an early 1900's D&RGW narrow-gauge passenger train, but there seems to be a huge variation in the color of red used in the sample images I can find (most of which are restored cars and not the originals).

The info I have found so far suggests that freight cars were a standard oxide red, and there are a number of passenger car images that certainly follow that. But then I also see a lot that are a brighter red, more like a caboose red? I would assume that the oxide red was an extremely common color back then, and most likely the correct shade to use, but I thought I'd see if I could get some input here.

And if that weren't bad enough, there also seems to be no standard color for the roof... I've seen everything from white to black, and many shades of grey in between. Black or charcoal grey seem to be the most common, so I think the lighter shades may only be on recent restorations to cut down on heat for the passengers? But was there an actual standard black or grey shade that should be used?

Thanks for the help!


----------

